# probleme lecture film sur ibook G3



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je possède un ibook G3 700MHz et 384 Mo de mémoire et Mac os X 10.4.11. J'ai installé avec Quicktime : perian + flip4Mac WMV.
Lorsque je veux lire un film en .avi (divx) il est saccadé Alors que quand je mets un DVD original lecteur DVD se lance et tout est nickel..
Quelqu'un aurait une proposition pour permettre la lecture complète et sans être saccadé sur le G3 ??? 

Comprends pas


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2009)

avi est une enveloppe conenant divers formats , dont divers divx

t'as testé avec vlc ou mplayer?
gerent beaucoup d'avi sans souci

gaffe avec les derniers vlc
parfois judicieux de passer par un des vlc 9 plutôt que serie1


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> avi est une enveloppe conenant divers formats , dont divers divx
> 
> t'as testé avec vlc ou mplayer?
> gerent beaucoup d'avi sans souci
> ...



oui mais vlc s'arrete inopinément. Mplayer pareil il s'accade.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2009)

ca te fait ca avec TOUS les avi (divx)  ou seulement quelques  fichiers précis?

très souvent si c'est quelques avi ca veut dire que l'avi a été mal crée mal transmis etc
( or comme la majorité des avidivx films ont une origine """"""floue"""""...)


----------



## lesudenforce (21 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca te fait ca avec TOUS les avi (divx)  ou seulement quelques  fichiers précis?
> 
> très souvent si c'est quelques avi ca veut dire que l'avi a été mal crée mal transmis etc
> ( or comme la majorité des avidivx films ont une origine """"""floue"""""...)



tous les avi . Je commence à croire que le G3 que j'ai ne supporte pas les films


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2009)

Autre question
et ces avi
c'est du p2p?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iBook G3 dual usb ... de seulement 600 Mhz ... pas de souci pour lire un avi avec vlc.

A+


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2009)

sur mon vieux G3 non plus j'avais pas de probleme

ce sont sans doute les fichiers qui sont nazes


----------



## lesudenforce (22 Août 2009)

Oui tous mes .avi sont du P2P. Ils ne sont pas tous nazes quand même


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

lesudenforce a dit:


> Oui tous mes .avi sont du P2P. Ils ne sont pas tous nazes quand même



Ce sont tes fichiers avi via P2P qui sont nazes ... Mr Hadopi si tu nous entends.

A+


----------

